
How Banksy authenticates his work through certificates - riordan
https://reprage.com/post/how-banksy-authenticates-his-work
======
theamk
I don’t get it. The post author is clearly very excited, but the process
itself is very boring: each work has a serial number. A company verifies
serial number on request, as well as maintains owner contact details and
handles the ownership transfers.

This is exactly how most ownership systems work - replace “di faced tenner”
with “license plate”, and you will get a vehicle registry.

------
imjk
Establishing provenance has always been in interesting issue in the world of
high art. I have a friend who's trying to tackle the issue in regards to
digital art right now via the blockchain:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyruslohrasbpour/zoma-e...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyruslohrasbpour/zoma-
eternal-artifacts). I suggested to him the other day that he should try to tie
in a solution to tangible pieces as well.

